# how I got rid of fms pain



## Guest (Apr 21, 2000)

Believe it or not,I got rid of my fms muscular pain in 8 months...no herbs or painkillers,or prescriptions..my secret waslow impact weight machines at a health clubfor 15-20 minutes each session 3 times perweek...followed by steam room and heated whirlpool each session..yes,starting was painful,but the goal was always in my mind.Most won't listen..because I believe the cause for fms is lack of exercise,stress, and lack of sleep.That was 6 years ago and I still exercise 1-2times per week, and I am still pain free.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2000)

Hi Fredfibro, this is my very first posting here. I found your pain relief interesting.I was diagnosed 7 months ago with Fibro,butthink I've had it much longer. I just recently joined a fitness center. I've just been at it a few weeks, but already mentallyI feel much better. I just ordered the book by Dr. Salt, which includes exercise as part of the healing process. I recently check-out a book from the local library on Spiritual healing. Thanks for your encouraging post.Jen in Bama


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

I used to exercise with machines, low impact, just as you. I was going to a physical therapist and he suggested that I start on some of the machines but to take it easy, which I did. Can't really say it made a big difference but I know it was healthy for me. I was also walking on the treadmill and riding a bike. I did this about 3 to 4 times a week and within a few months, my hips started hurting and I was soo angry. I was even watching closely what I was eating. Here I thought I was doing a ggod thing and I had a new pain start. I don't know if that was telling me I was doing too much or what, but I quit working out. That scared me to think I was doing something good for myself and I know I was not overdoing it and then to have something else start hurting, just blew my mind. I am still walking nearly everyday. My pain is not horrible. I am taking MSM and it helps tremendously but low impact anything else, I will not do. I'm glad it worked for you, though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

you might have noticed that all I used was low impact machines...no bikes,no treadmills,no aerobics.....then I sat in a steam room and heated whirpool..the heat brought the pain down and eventually gone.Try it again,from the beginning...yours,fredfibro


----------

